# Dust collector/Electrical



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

Since all my tables and tools are on wheels and more or less portable, a centralized DC system is moot. My simple DC is on wheels, easy to move and connects quickly. However when I want too saw a board I must walk around the saw, turn on the DC, walk back around the saw, turn it on, saw the board, turn off the saw, walk around the saw and turn off the DC. To keep the walking to a minimum I installed a 2x4 receptical on the rear of the saw, in series between the saw switch and the motor. Plug the DC in. Switch DC on. (Nothing) Turn on the saw and the DC cranks up with it and turns off with it. (Amperage hasn't been a problem yet). 
My router is mounted under the table and I had to reach under and feel around for the switch. (Major PIA). I mounted a 4x4 box with a double receptical and a toggle switch on top of my table, out of the way. Plug the router AND DC into the box. Both operate with the flip of 1 _handy_ switch. Also I had 2 recepticals installed in the ceiling for power. NO CORDS ON THE FLOOR. EVER. 1 receptical powers a whole table with 8 tools.


----------

